# Victory Sprots should be on directv



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

I want to say i want to have directv pick up Victory sports so i can watch gopher's mens basketball. ever since Fox Sports bought out MSC and named it Fox Sports North they took them off. Not fair unless you live in minneapolis and you get it on kstp,kstc. Anyone else miss watching the gophers on the old msc?


----------

